# Greece has shut its banks down fir a week



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Will add more when time allows.... But its happened


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Amazing the tactics employed. You earn your wage every one is trying to convince you to save and invest for the future then they devalue the currency inflate the cost of everything twice the interstate you earn and then when you really need it. They stop you from getting your money.

I can not fully explain my profit sharing debacle but I can tell you it was all a huge screwing and lies. If you have money in the market and a retirement plan god bless you.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It's like when they closed the banks during the great depression.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Welcome to the near future of the USA.

You can "bank" on it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Time to buy mason jars and burry your savings may be around the corner.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Crisis-hit Greece closes banks - 9news.com.au

The Australian news article on it....

Basically Germany has stopped all financial aid to the Greeks and has triggered this action....

Pay close attention (imo) to what power play is next, and the tine it takes to complete social breakdown.... (riots, looting etc)

Also keep in mind Greece as a economy has been failing for some tine... (sounds familiar to anyone.... Cough USA cough)

Very good real time modern society event to track (not so good for the Greeks and hope its not too painful fr them)

If any more articles come up or I catch something on the local newswire will update here.... Cheers


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Tempted to pull out my IRA but the IRS wouldn't send me a thank you letter. Another reason to have a little cash at home.


----------



## east mountain preppers (Jun 23, 2015)

Just read a story about China's economy getting ready to implode. Greece is just a distraction. the country has less to contribute to the world economy than the Great State of Texas. China on the other hand could very well be the first domino in the collapse that is with out a doubt coming.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

I don't believe for a SECOND that China's economy is going to implode.

Russia and China are behind a big push to replace the U.S. dollar as the world's primary reserve currency.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I read they are only allowing 60 Euros per day at the ATMs.
Keep some cash at home folks. Even on it's way out, it can still be good for something.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> I don't believe for a SECOND that China's economy is going to implode.
> 
> Russia and China are behind a big push to replace the U.S. dollar as the world's primary reserve currency.


SHCOMP Quote - Shanghai Stock Exchange Composite Index - Bloomberg Markets

Looking at the Shanghai market index from June 12 till today, China stocks nosedived from 5166 to 4000. That is quite a haircut!
Shanghai China technology market crashed again today. China market index looks like a triple diamond ski slope!
Good timing for your comment. Okay market expert? 

Late Breaking: China stock market regulators consider suspending ALL Chinese IPOs !!!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Just herd the current fall out

There is a referendum due in Greece next week over financial control re the bail out, not a lot mentioned details wise, just a local complaining about the bailout contract will take the land off the people... (more info needed but almost worth putting the tin foil hat on...) 

The fall out has made a hit to the aud, and the euro.... (from the au point of view, our $ took a loss and the "index" is lower than January.... But au imports from Greece are in the 100million dollar worth, our exports are a lot less (yep dont understand how a peanut value in trade gives the world such a big hit over night) apparently the Asian market took a few hits too (but that's to you guys in the USA giving us fine details based on usd vs Asia... As aud suffered against that region) 

No protests or anything of note from my "reliable" (yeah right) news wire... 

Oh limited withdrawal through ATMs at 60 euros a day. but most atms are out of cash (who would have seen that coming) 

Oh and all this over 1.5 billion euros (what's the USA debt again... Multiple trillions...) my tinfoil hat is suggesting test run....


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Small country, potential big impact to millions in the US with active 401k's. I know I'm anxiously waiting for the stock market to open today to better understand the initial impact.

Fricking World Economy..................

1895gunner


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Oh and all this over 1.5 billion euros (what's the USA debt again... Multiple trillions...) my tinfoil hat is suggesting test run....


Current debt is right around 18.2 trillion dollars.
My goodness, could you imagine the fallout if this happened over here in the states?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Time to buy mason jars and burry your savings may be around the corner.


The question becomes will the money be worthless in the jar?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Pay attention folks--
Greece is what Obama and his cronies want the US to become.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> The question becomes will the money be worthless in the jar?


"They" are afraid of cash and are wanting to go to a cashless society. Easier to control the masses, easier to steal from the masses.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If the dollar becomes worthless, it will not matter if its in a bank, your wallet or a hole in the wall. But if you have it, you at least get a chance to spend it before it is worth less everywhere.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

The BIG questions are:

1. Will this affect the price of Greek yogurt?

2. Does this situation tarnish the reputations of notable Greek-Americans such as Jennifer Aniston, Telly Savalas, Michael Chiklis, Michael Dukakis (never mind, his reputation is already tarnished), Angie Harmon, Ralph Macchio, Betty White, John Stamos, Paul Anka, Kelly Clarkson, Tony Orlando, Frank Zappa, George Stephanopoulos, Jimmy "The Greek" Snyder, and Bob Costas?

3. Will Greek salads and gyros be in short supply?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Don't forget Andrea Tanteros


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

This ought to be real interesting to watch since this is the road we will soon be travelling as well.


----------



## Urbanprepper666 (Apr 19, 2015)

Money in it's self will never be worthless, everything the government does it does for money and their own pockets. For example Greece as a whole is crumbling but the rich will remain rich and the poor will attack each other and we will have a classic case of haves and have nots. Same will happen here in the usa they will cut "public assistance" section 8, welfare cash, food stamps, those people that rely on that will eventually take to the streets to do what they must to survive, following middle class ira's, 401k's will be frozen then stripped which means again more haves (preppers) and have boys (everyone else). Only ones safe are titans and they will remain rich regardless if they have cash or gold or another form. They certainly aren't stock piling tuna and rice lol. 

We do what all of us are here for prep. Cash stashed away is never a bad idea, gold silver not a bad idea, food water guns and first aid prob a better idea. We are all prepping for the disaster but the rich are prepping for the after math if the disaster and we should too! Again just my opinion nothing above is a fact because none if us truly know what is going to happen we just see the signs and know something is for sure going to happen. I just hope when it does my self my family and fellow preppers are safe.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Urbanprepper666 said:


> Money in it's self will never be worthless, everything the government does it does for money and their own pockets. For example Greece as a whole is crumbling but the rich will remain rich and the poor will attack each other and we will have a classic case of haves and have nots. Same will happen here in the usa they will cut "public assistance" section 8, welfare cash, food stamps, those people that rely on that will eventually take to the streets to do what they must to survive, following middle class ira's, 401k's will be frozen then stripped which means again more haves (preppers) and have boys (everyone else). Only ones safe are titans and they will remain rich regardless if they have cash or gold or another form. They certainly aren't stock piling tuna and rice lol.
> 
> We do what all of us are here for prep. Cash stashed away is never a bad idea, gold silver not a bad idea, food water guns and first aid prob a better idea. We are all prepping for the disaster but the rich are prepping for the after math if the disaster and we should too! Again just my opinion nothing above is a fact because none if us truly know what is going to happen we just see the signs and know something is for sure going to happen. I just hope when it does my self my family and fellow preppers are safe.


The rich are not bulletproof. The rich who have millions or billions of dollars in PAPER assets have NOTHING. The rich who have U.S. dollars have NOTHING. The rich who have toilet paper have SOMETHING.

All of this talk about hiding money makes no sense to me. If the U.S. dollar is WORTHLESS, then hiding it is an exercise in futility. If you want to hide something of value that is made of paper, hide TOILET PAPER.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A general "stash" of paper money would be a big advantage in the first few days after an HEMP. Without power or electronics most stores will close their doors but the ones that stay open will only be accepting cash. Checks can't be validated, card can't be billed, so that leaves cash as the working medium for exchange. It won't last long but it will be worth having for those last minute things that you need to get the car converted over to carburetion and points ignition. It might also get some fuel if a local gas station has a generator to run the pumps. 

Gold and silver will assure that you have something of value when things return to normal and the left over cash might have some "value" when traded for what ever currency is changed to.


----------

